
A (mildly) comprehensive guide to getting an IT job - prayansh
https://medium.com/@prayanshsrivastava/a-mildly-comprehensive-guide-to-getting-an-it-job-55b6b16c7f75
======
prayansh
This article is specifically catered to Indian companies, but everyone might
be able to learn something from it.

